# Strawberry Shortcake Wedding Cake



## divinebutter (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been asked to make a three tiered wedding cake that is as close to strawberry shortcake as can be.  Because the wedding will be outdoors, I can't use whipped cream.  Argh! 

My instincts tell me to make a not-so-sweet cream cheese frosting and whip the crap out of it until it's as fluffy as possible.  Any other thoughts? 

If anyone else has done a strawberry shortcake wedding cake and has some advice, I'd be grateful.  (I'm a young pastry cook that's never been to culinary school.  I have done about a dozen wedding cakes, but they've all been pretty standard).

Thanks!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Extremely difficult even cream cheese iceing. You could have a straw shortcke flavored filling which I have seen and a regular butter cream outside. or fondant outside.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hello divinebutter,

Welcome to ChefTalk. Hope you enjoy your stay.

I have a couple of questions.

Is this stacked?

sponge, dense??

It's not really a reasonable request if it's outdoors. Where are you? Well I mean, what is your weather like?

I'd be cautious about whipping the crap out of cream cheese frosting. You can end up with soup.

I have been in the very same situation a few times. I would definitely explain to your customer that

you really cannot mimic a shortcake but can come close. I would make a small sample.

I would use a real vanilla frosting, not buttercream. Fold in diced strawberries. Plain or rose S. Syrup wash.

Go ahead and run a plain frosting dam to eliminate bleed.

This is just what I would do. I hope you get other options.

Panini


----------



## divinebutter (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, thank you for your reply.  The cake will be stacked.  I was considering using a yellow cake recipe that mimics the flavor of pound cake.  I love the idea of a rose simple syrup, I was thinking grand mariner -- I may have to play with both.

The wedding is in southern Arizona in mid March.  That usually mean beautiful weather -- mid 70s, sunny, and dry.  Usually


----------

